# Right rear sits exactly ¾ inch lower that left.



## saggaboy (Jul 12, 2006)

This question goes out to mainly you in the Caribbean if any one else can offer any input I will be grateful. I own a 4dr 1997/8 B14 sentra pre-owned from Japan . They some times call the chassis F-B14 (Not talking about the EXalta’s) out of Taiwan. Anyhow the rear lights are different to what the US market calls the 200sx on the B14 platform. This model gets away from the big fender gap difference in the front. Oh yeah, it is also a right hand drive as well. Other than that same car. Ok sorry about the long intro now lets get to business. 
Setup:
Previous:- GC coilovers front : 180.64.61 rear:150.64.53 can’t remember exact spring rates (F 350 R 300?). KYB AGX’s Struts Nissan b13 front normal b14 in the rear,
Suspension Techniques sway bay front and back. Strut tower brace in front (Generic).

Present:- B&G springs Front and rear. (Clueless as to spring rates ?) KYB AGX’s Nissan Struts b13 front normal b14 in the rear, Suspension Techniques sway bay front and back Strut tower brace in front(Generic).

Why the switch, GC little too stiff to articulate over really bad roads in Trinidad. Only the highways are perfect, everything else that has tarmac sucks. B&G a lot softer but clumsy.
Doesn't bottom out thattt.. much, unless doing 120kmph and hitting an inch depression ouch! of course rear has almost no bump stops. When spring in the rear is fully compressed shock/strut is not fully closed I could be getting away here who knows?.
Front bump stops replace by something equivalent to polyurethane and equiv. to more than ¾ of a bump stop cut off. When spring in the front is fully compressed shock is not fully closed I could be getting away here who knows?. Cornering is fun but not as confident as GC’s.

Any how my PROBLEM. Right rear sits exactly ¾ inch lower that left rear. Swapped in rear everything left to right same problem with both setups. Could a badly installed rear sway bar cause this?. The car has never been in an accident.
Please help going NUTKING FUTTS .


----------

